# Manitou R-Seven R7 Gabel - 100mm, schwarz - NEU incl. Rechnung



## Spyder81 (8. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe neue Manitou R-Seven R7 Gabel mit 100 mm Federweg. Die Gabel hatte ich für ein Projekt gekauft, was jetzt leider ins Wasser fällt. Daher der Verkauf. Die Rechnungskopie des Händlers lege ich bei, sodass eine Garantie gewährleistet ist.
Gabel steht erneut bei ebay, da der letzte Käufer dann doch abgesprungen ist.

Hier der Link zur Auktion:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-R7-R-Seven-Super-Absolute-100mm-NEU-Rechnung-/290442642543?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item439fbb046f


----------

